# Do they still make New Braunfels griller/smokers?



## mneeley490

A buddy of mine just got back into the country after an extended job overseas, and wanted to replace the NB he gave up. He was very partial to it. I looked around online for a dealer, but can't seem to come up with any info. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## daveomak

[h2]Company Overview[/h2]
New Braunfels Smoker Co., manufactures outdoor cooking equipment and accessories. The company's products include steel smokers, grills, fryers, cookers, and Oklahoma Joe products. New Braunfels Smoker is based in New Braunfels, Texas. As of 1997, New Braunfels Smoker Co. operates as a subsidiary of Char-Broil, LLC.

1411 Freiheit Rd

New Braunfels, TX 78130

United States

Founded in *1991*

Phone:

830-629-5742

www.nbsmoker.com
[h2]Key Executives For New Braunfels Smoker Co.[/h2]
Mr. Ron Snider

Owner

Compensation as of Fiscal Year 2012.


----------



## mneeley490

Thanks Dave, but that seems to be a generic business website. Every time I try to search NB, I get directed to the Char-Broil website, and they have nothing.


----------



## whittling chip

I checked out company info in a google business search and found the answer:

The W.C. Bradley family of companies has a history of changing and evolving to meet the ever-changing consumer needs and market conditions. The values of integrity and stewardship have been the constant standards that have guided the company. Bound by this legacy and responsibility to act in the best interests of its team members, shareholders, customers and community, the W.C. Bradley Co. has a successful track-record in product innovation and quality, offering home and leisure products that consumers trust and believe in. 
 

The true sense of team has always been important to the culture of the W.C. Bradley Co. It is this team aspect – of individuals and companies coming together – which creates the synergy that drives the growth and success of the company. Today, the W.C. Bradley Co. consists of the following companies:

*Char-Broil, L.L.C* (www.charbroil.com), based in Columbus, Georgia, is one of the oldest and most respected outdoor cooking companies. More Char-Broil[emoji]174[/emoji] gas grills are distributed across the United States than any other brand. The company sells Char-Broil[emoji]174[/emoji] branded grills in the United States and Canada, throughout Latin America, and Australia. In addition to the Char-Broil[emoji]174[/emoji] label, *the company manages and manufactures a portfolio of outdoor cooking brands including Oklahoma Joe’s[emoji]174[/emoji], New Braunfels Smoker Company[emoji]174[/emoji] and Thermos[emoji]174[/emoji].* Char-Broil is #1 in Infrared. In 2011, Saber Grills, LLC, was formed as a stand-alone entity which introduced SABER[emoji]174[/emoji] grills (www.sabergrills.com) – a line of premium grills sold through the independent outdoor retailer channel. Also, in 2011, Char-Broil expanded internationally and acquired Kriswell A/S, a Danish grill and grilling accessories company which markets products under the Dancook (www.dancook.dk/) brand.

Here's the full link: http://www.wcbradley.com/divisions.aspx

Hope that helps,
WC


----------



## boykjo

I have a braunfel offset smoker and from what I understand they were bought out by charbroiler and no longer make the heavy duty smokers like the original braunfel....... I dont know the facts of this but I havent seen any heavy duty built offset smokers sold at  HD or lowes.........I would try to do some searching on CL to find what your looking for.... I got mine for 50 bucks in mint condition and did some mods......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101802/braunfel-smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

Joe


----------



## mneeley490

boykjo said:


> I have a braunfel offset smoker and from what I understand they were bought out by charbroiler and no longer make the heavy duty smokers like the original braunfel....... I dont know the facts of this but I havent seen any heavy duty built offset smokers sold at  HD or lowes.........I would try to do some searching on CL to find what your looking for.... I got mine for 50 bucks in mint condition and did some mods......
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101802/braunfel-smoker
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification
> 
> Joe


That's pretty much what I thought. It seems like Char-Broil bought them out only to stiffle the competition. I have a (heavily modified) Char-Broil offset, and it is pretty thin. I hardly use it anymore.

I have found a line on a used NB nearby for $125.  I don't know if my friend will go for it; he is pretty persnickety about buying anything used. But in this case, he may have to.

Thanks!


----------



## coyote-1

The insulating capability differences of 1/8" vs 1/4" steel are almost negligible. The thicker steel might retain heat for another minute longer, but conversely it requires extra time to bring up to temperature.

A heavier firebox is good to prevent burn-through and warping, but the food chamber won't really benefit from thicker steel. I was considering 'upgrading' from my CGSP to a more expensive unit, but found that the only thing I'd really gain is extra smoker weight.


----------



## dewetha

coyote-1 said:


> The insulating capability differences of 1/8" vs 1/4" steel are almost negligible. The thicker steel might retain heat for another minute longer, but conversely it requires extra time to bring up to temperature.
> 
> A heavier firebox is good to prevent burn-through and warping, but the food chamber won't really benefit from thicker steel. I was considering 'upgrading' from my CGSP to a more expensive unit, but found that the only thing I'd really gain is extra smoker weight.


do find that statement true in cold winter weather?  i don't have any scientific data or calculations but empirical evidence of my own smokers and grills says other wise. the SWAG in my mind says the mass of the steal should proved resistance to  the transference of heat. some big brain can do the some thermodynamics laws calcs but i know by the max temperatures and rate of fuel burn, thicker is better


----------



## ski-freak

Home Depot still sells the Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Side Offset Firebox Smoker/Grill, where they haven't sold out their summer inventory yet. It had a price tag this season of $499, and it comes with paperwork from Char-Broil but weighs just under 300 pounds - which is a lot more than the other Char-Broil charcoal models. Char-Broil does sell replacement parts still for this unit. Not sure this is even the model your friend is looking for though.

Over time the metal thickness has dropped on these but this unit is still a lot more robust than others at this price point. The other option in the original heavy thickness metal version is through Horizon Smokers, but will be more expensive.


----------



## coyote-1

dewetha said:


> do find that statement true in cold winter weather?  i don't have any scientific data or calculations but empirical evidence of my own smokers and grills says other wise. the SWAG in my mind says the mass of the steal should proved [SIZE=11pt]resistance [/SIZE]to  the transference of heat. some big brain can do the some thermodynamics laws calcs but i know by the max temperatures and rate of fuel burn, thicker is better



Think on that for a second. We are not talking about a mass of steel here. We are talking an extra 1/8" of steel plate.

If you had a 4"x4"x8" ingot, indeed the center would retain heat for awhile.  But imagine a 46 degree day, with clouds and a steady breeze.  Tree is simply no way an additional .175"  of material thickness will retain heat for much longer.


----------



## mneeley490

I dunno. If you were standing outside in 46° weather, would you be wearing a cotton dress shirt, or a wool flannel shirt?


----------



## eman

Oklahoma Joe's still makes a heavy duty smoker. i know they have them at Acadamey outdoors here. just like my old new braunfuls .


----------



## daveomak

coyote-1 said:


> *The insulating capability differences of 1/8" vs 1/4" steel are almost negligible. The thicker steel might retain heat for another minute longer, but conversely it requires extra time to bring up to temperature.*
> 
> A heavier firebox is good to prevent burn-through and warping, but the food chamber won't really benefit from thicker steel. I was considering 'upgrading' from my CGSP to a more expensive unit, but found that the only thing I'd really gain is extra smoker weight.


Brad, evening...  We are talking about thermal mass....   1/8" is about 5# per sq ft and 1/4" is about 10# sq ft...... if the RF plate is 6 sq ft (3x2), there is a difference of  about 30# of steel....  the steel is absorbing and releasing heat, evening temps etc...   That is significant.....  

For an example, try heating a 30# chunk of steel... see how long it takes to heat and see how long it takes to cool..... A significant amount of BTU's will be stored and released.....    

For what it is worth, on this forum we try to inform members, in such a way, that they can "cook the best", build the best", "season the best", "make the best sausage".... etc.... no point in showing someone how to do stuff mediocre....  Don't intend to sound like an a-hole.....  Just the way it is....

Dave


----------



## mtnwalker

The heavier gage metal.......doesn't help so much with insulation as it does plain old strength....it won't warp under heat like thinner gage does....and it resists rust better than the newer grades/lighter gages of steel......plain and simple........made better.......is made better.


----------



## mneeley490

Forgot about this thread. My friend did buy the used New Braunfels, and he is very happy with it. Uses it about 3 time a week, even in the winter here.


----------



## hoity toit

New Braunfels Smoker sold out a couple of years ago...No longer made in New Braunfels...I live here so I know.. My 2 cents..


----------



## tokenn13

Yes they still make them, and are sold at Academy stores. I have the Hondo Deluxe and still have it for over 5 years. I am saving for another one/ newer model.


----------



## sudzy

The were bought of by Char-Broil I believe and at best make entry level rigs. I have an offset model purchased at least 15 years ago before they sold out, its made of boiler plate not sheet metal like the new ones. Leaky, cheap and light weight.


----------



## hotnsmokin

Yes, but they are made by Char Broil.  Start at that site.  Also sell at Target, Lowes, etc.


----------



## ncwood

I have one of the original New Braunfels Bandera upright offset smokers, before CharBroil bought them out, that I no longer use and would give to anyone who would like it. I'm near Raleigh,  NC. It was modified quite heavy according to the Bandera Brethern website. The firebox has lots of rust but would clean up easily, the large upright smoke box is fine.


----------



## boykjo

Ncwood said:


> I have one of the original New Braunfels Bandera upright offset smokers, before CharBroil bought them out, that I no longer use and would give to anyone who would like it. I'm near Raleigh,  NC. It was modified quite heavy according to the Bandera Brethern website. The firebox has lots of rust but would clean up easily, the large upright smoke box is fine.


I live in raleigh...........I would be interested in it. I have some already smoked vacuum sealed butts for pulled pork and some sausages we can trade for it..........

I'll send you a PM (private message)

Joe


----------



## bigkauna

I have a NB came across it by chance in 2003, thick ass steel exactly what I was looking for ,new in the box $165.00. still in use did some tri tip on it Sunday Yum. Would love to get a larger version of same.


----------



## workedtheworld

Here is a photo of my New Braunfels smoker I have had for 10 years.  It is a small unit and the insulation made a big improvement in temperature control, improved distribution inside, and one third of the charcoal use.  It has made a lot of real good smoked meat, poppers, and even sweet potatoes.  Wrap the potatoes in foil after poking holes all over and coating with oil or butter.  Put on the firebox end and they help protect from high temperatures and really turn out good.  













IMG_3892 Full final outside adj.jpg



__ workedtheworld
__ Jul 5, 2015


----------



## allan greig

NCwood. I would take it if you still have it available. Let me know! [email protected]


----------



## blue smokes

I was given a new braunfels offset horizontal smoker. Smoke chamber is 16"x34". The sticker on the smoke chamber lid says w c bradley  new braunfels smoker. There is no texas emblem. The problem is there is no support for cooking grates or charcoal grates. Any help would be great. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## notex bluesman

In my offset, the grids just rest on the surface. There are no tabs or anything to support them. I found a slightly larger fire grid so it sits higher in the chamber. With the original, ash build-up smothered the fire from below.


----------



## gr0uch0

Blue smokes, take a couple of measurements inside the firebox, both front to back, and side to side part way down the firefox and just below the lid opening--at or near its widest point.  Then, look at replacement grates at HD/Lowe's/Menard's for those sizes.  Bluesman is right about the original coal grate being so low it snuffed out quickly.  Another option is to make a charcoal basket out of expanded 3/4" steel, and add some legs (nuts, bolts, and washers) to allow underneath airflow (there's a great how-to on this site).  Another option is to simply cut 3/4" expanded metal to fit the firebox.

The cooking chamber should have screws and nuts just below where the lid contacts the barrel.  These are rests for the grates.  Take the same measurements, look for replacement grates, or cut expanded metal to fit.  Hope this helps--I have the old school NB pre-Bradley/Char-Broil, built like a brick outhouse in NB) and wouldn't part with it for anything.


----------



## bbqvilla

I have one of the first New Braunfels Bandera upstanding balance smokers, before CharBroil got them out, that I at this point don't utilize and would provide for any individual who might want it. I'm close to Raleigh, NC. It was adjusted very hefty as per the Bandera Brethern site. The firebox has loads of rust however would tidy up effectively, the huge upstanding smoke box is fine.


----------

